# road conditions for Boundry Creek, MF Salmon?



## sbarker

Any word on road conditions for Boundry Creek???


----------



## StJeb

From what we've heard threw the vine it is.Come on May 13th!


----------



## StJeb

Guess I didn't answer your question.I've only heard"Is it open yet?"for days.If I hear anything from the crew I'll let ya know.Gl


----------



## restrac2000

From the USFS website



> The road to Boundary Creek still has several feet of snow immediately off Highway 21. The bottom ramp boards at Boundary have been retracted to protect them during high water.


They updated conditions on the 3rd. Things look bad in Marsh right now too according to recent reports.

Phillip


----------



## wildraft1

What have you heard about Marsh...and are there any reports I could access?


----------



## Idaho Jeff

There is another thread with a link to the forest service website. Lots of woody debris in Marsh creek.


----------



## wildraft1

Thanks a ton. I'll look at that!


----------



## carvedog

So I went past the road on Saturday. I have opened the road up at the same Banner SWE as today and once with two inches more which was easier in some ways than two years ago. But make no mistake that was 10 to 16 people working 4 to 5 hours in shifts with high clearance, chained up 4x4s to get in. And there is no guarantee that there won't be some mess to deal with on the other side of Fir Creek summit. 
I always take a chain saw and have had to use it. If someone does do this please be smart about it. Don't just spin ruts in the road.....shovel it out. Please. 

And to be honest, even with the warmer temps and my talent....or stupidity with a shovel, I would give it a few more days before even trying. It's getting there....

Snotel link below. 
NWCC Report Generator


----------



## sbarker

carvedog........any new news? We came in after you 3 or 4 years ago and met at Boundary. We are heading from MT on the 17th. Are you heading in?


----------



## carvedog

sbarker said:


> carvedog........any new news? We came in after you 3 or 4 years ago and met at Boundary. We are heading from MT on the 17th. Are you heading in?


Pretty sure that was the year we waited forever for those guys to run Marsh. If I remember right. It does not look like I will be boating the MF this spring. I have a family trip planned on the Main a little later.


----------



## sbarker

Yep, that was the year.......Going to turn the corner this year, first time linking the two together.........we got 12 days. If you hear of anyone getting in there, please let me know. I got a buddy in Stanley who says he was going to talk to some guides too. Have a safe spring. Stay in touch


----------



## carvedog

In eight days I really can't imagine you not being able to get in, especially with the temps later this week is supposed to hit.


----------



## Pirate Mike

*Gonna open that scurvy road the f up on friday*

I have a permit for the 15th and a back up for the 18th. I am heading up with four others in two 4x4's Friday morning to start the shovel nonscience. Hope to be able to get my barnacles in a row and have her opened up by sat night but if any of y'all scurvy scallywags wanna assist, get on up to boundry for the shovel PARTY and lets open this beezy up. P.S. FREE BEER!!!!!!


----------



## sbarker

OK, we are launching the 18th as well and heading in on the 17th. We are COMMITTED to getting in there. I will have two of our guys come in from Stanley to help on Friday. We are coming from MT on the 17th to do our part. Let me know how it goes if you don't mind. Chris and Colin will be there on Friday to help you guys out.
Be Safe! thanks for the effort.


----------



## carvedog

Since you guys are going for it, I will add an aluminum scoop shovel is money for this type of work. For moving snow under a vehicle a square landscaping shovel was helpful too. Good luck. Supposed to be warm.....that one year we shoveled in sandals. Muck boots were good earlier until I filled them with slush. Expect 40 inches deep on the summit.


----------



## Pirate Mike

*SHOVEL PARTY!!!!!!!*

Awesome!! Seeing as how I'll be leaving Logan UT around 7am I should be getting up there around 2ish. Tell Chris and Collin I'll have Brats and Beers for anyone who shows up to dig. That goes for anyone else as well, Shovel party on the Boundary Creek Road Fri-Sat May 13th-14th FREE BEER and BRATS!!!


----------



## bert

*Boundry Creek access*

Hello, I have a launch permit for the MF on May 22nd. We are driving from the East Coast on the 19th and meeting up the other half of our crew out there. I've read the updates on Marsh Creek, and it doesn't look great, being we have a mix of kayaks and rafts. 

I see you guys are taking the initiative to get the road open, which is awesome! 

If it's not too much to ask, can you please post updates on the status of your progress into Boundry? If it looks like we can't make it to Boundry, we are looking at contingency plans, but we're really hoping to get on the MF, as it will be the first trip for almost all of us. 

I'm also checking the USDA site for updates on road and river conditions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## carvedog

bert said:


> Hello, I have a launch permit for the MF on May 22nd. We are driving from the East Coast on the 19th and meeting up the other half of our crew out there. I've read the updates on Marsh Creek, and it doesn't look great, being we have a mix of kayaks and rafts.
> 
> I see you guys are taking the initiative to get the road open, which is awesome!
> 
> If it's not too much to ask, can you please post updates on the status of your progress into Boundry? If it looks like we can't make it to Boundry, we are looking at contingency plans, but we're really hoping to get on the MF, as it will be the first trip for almost all of us.
> 
> I'm also checking the USDA site for updates on road and river conditions. Thanks in advance!


I assume you mean this.
Salmon-Challis National Forest - Water Activities

I always thought of it as the Forest Service site. Thanks for reminding me that our rivers are managed by the Dept of Agriculture. Why I wonder? Although generally the FS is doing a decent job IMO. 

You are on the thread now so when there is news it will be here. You may have high water but I don't think you will have trouble getting to the put in. Don't forget your invasive species stickers. They can be mailed to you in time but you need to do it. Or pick them up locally when you get here. The FS wants to see them. 

https://idpr.idaho.gov/Renewal/Default.aspx

This will give you an idea of the weather over the region. 
Freeze level showing only at highest elevations for next ten days. Fir Creek Summit sits at 7,200 or so. That means melting likely through the night even if it slows. 

10-Day Meteorological Forecasts Used In NWRFC Hydrologic Models

You will likely want to stay in the campground at Boundary Creek if you get there the night before. You can't reserve campsites yet but you shouldn't have any problem finding a home there.


----------



## D-Sieve

Pirate Mike said:


> Awesome!! Seeing as how I'll be leaving Logan UT around 7am I should be getting up there around 2ish. Tell Chris and Collin I'll have Brats and Beers for anyone who shows up to dig. That goes for anyone else as well, Shovel party on the Boundary Creek Road Fri-Sat May 13th-14th FREE BEER and BRATS!!!


I'm planning to buzz on up Saturday to check things out & give you guys a hand. 

Seems to me that loading boats without the ramp will be a project. I wonder when they'll get the boards back on?


----------



## sbarker

Bert,
If no one in your party has been down Marsh before, I strongly reccomend going Boundary or flying in to Indian using JEMS. It only costs $50.00 deposit to hold a reservation which is worth it as a back up plan. As Carvedog stated (who is the authority) I am confident you will be getting in there on the 22nd. Marsh at high water with no one to navigate is full on.
We went down Marsh about 3 years ago with the Middle at 6.8-7.2 with class V kayakers and 4 rafters (all 10+ years guiding experience) and had our hands full with a couple of close calls with river wide strainers. The avalanche paths that crosss Marsh and upper middle dump an amazing amount of debris into the river. We had the kayakers with hand held radios runnning 1-2 miles ahead of the main group for scouting and safety. BE CARFUL!!!
Ussually when a group is digging in they are going for it that day. It looks like my buddy from Stanley will come back out on Friday night to give me a call and I will post an update here.


----------



## Pirate Mike

Fantastic!!! I'm almost loaded up and really itching to get up there and get this [email protected]*ch opened up. Ill be up around noon Tomorrow with the woman and my pops, 3 shovels, axe, tow strap, whiskey and 4x4 getting busy till I'm either too spent, loaded or stuck to continue. Other rig rolls in from Misoula Saturday morning to help with another saw, shovels and two fresh backs. Additionally, it appears as though Chris, Collin and D-Sieve are rolling in as well to assist in the endeavors Saturday whilst reaping the benefits of free cheap beer and brats, not to mention bragging rights and wicked heaps of river Karma. This said, I'm certain the road will be open by Sunday morning and as far as the boat ramp boards . . . at these levels the boats will just slide right on in there like a . . . well, you can imagine the rest. (-; Lets just get er opened up eh?


----------



## bert

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the information and updates! We're really looking forward to getting out there.


----------



## boicatr

The aforementioned boards are at the bottom of the ramp and are hinged so they fold up out of the way. They should still be in place to deploy. BUT they are not left in place for a reason (to protect the ramp at high water), so leave them the way you find them. Kinda like gates. 
If the usfs did indeed remove them completely it's no big deal to drop the boats off the bottom of the ramp, just a bit more work.


----------



## carvedog

boicatr said:


> If the usfs did indeed remove them completely it's no big deal to drop the boats off the bottom of the ramp, just a bit more work.


True that. The bottom of the ramp is the least of your problems.


----------



## John_in_Loveland

Someone in our group floated an interesting idea...everyone chip in to hire a PU with a plow out of Stanley to help clear the deep stuff.Have no idea of the logistics or cost but it seems logical.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## carvedog

John_in_Loveland said:


> Someone in our group floated an interesting idea...everyone chip in to hire a PU with a plow out of Stanley to help clear the deep stuff.Have no idea of the logistics or cost but it seems logical.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I am not saying it hasn't been done. In the middle of the night. Years ago. Not by anyone I boat with, but if you have a plow working a Forest Service road then you have commercial activity on public lands. When I looked into it we would have had to post a 'performance surety bond' or something. Would have been purchased from an insurance company or some crap. 

When it got to that point on top of the price of large skid steer mounted snowblower we were going to rent ( this for a June 17th launch the year it kept snowing 2011 I think) I aborted. A snow plow is only going to be minimally effective. At the summit you are dealing with 3 - 4 feet of snow, almost level.

There is no place to plow to, that is why I concluded the snowblower was best to get it up and over. With the temps laying down today the snow will be more like soup. 

Oh now here is something awesome. I was told the FS has a budget to plow the road. WTF?

When the ranger I was taking to a few years ago admitted that he also said he didn't want to open it too early as he wanted those upper camps to 'rest' a bit more. 

If that doesn't frost your nuts I don't know what would.


----------



## John_in_Loveland

Ooooops


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Anchorless

Yeah don't do anything more than shovels. Seriously.


----------



## D-Sieve

Yeah man, the Forest Service is flush with money. They should just keep all FS roads open 365 days per year. I pay my taxes, I demand service! Haha

And what's with all these goofy switchbacks? We could all chip in, rent a dozer to straighten 'em all out. Could probably use another road over there (anywhere/everywhere) too, what's with all these rules?

Sorry Carve & Colorado, but when I see goofy shit like your last posts, I want to barricade it up at the highway. That would still leave us boaters 2 good alternatives for pre-season, Marsh Creek and Indian Creek.


----------



## carvedog

D-Sieve said:


> Yeah man, the Forest Service is flush with money. They should just keep all FS roads open 365 days per year. I pay my taxes, I demand service! Haha
> 
> And what's with all these goofy switchbacks? We could all chip in, rent a dozer to straighten 'em all out. Could probably use another road over there (anywhere/everywhere) too, what's with all these rules?
> 
> Sorry Carve & Colorado, but when I see goofy shit like your last posts, I want to barricade it up at the highway. That would still leave us boaters 2 good alternatives for pre-season, Marsh Creek and Indian Creek.


Not sure I follow you at all Dave. I was trying to do the responsible thing and I am very concerned about damage to the road. From myself working the early season access or anyone else, that is why I sussed it out ahead of time. 

Marsh Creek is not a good alternative this year and it's only going to get worse with the extensive burning that happened in the drainage a couple of years ago. 
Flying in makes it even more expensive, turning it into even more of an elite game. 

The road is fine, not sure what all the switchback talk is I like the road the way it is. They ( the FS ) budgets and receives money to plow the road in the spring. Or they did. Arbitrarily a FS ranger decided the upper camps needed more 'rest' and he, and he alone, decided to not use the money they budget and receive for it's intended purpose. 

What exactly are you going on about?


----------



## ColoradoBoater

Found this thread through a google search. I just called and spoke with the woman at rivershuttles and she said they were out there this morning and guessed at least 2 more weeks for the road to boundary to open. Would love for anyone who knows otherwise to post up. We have a permit for next week as well.


----------



## Pirate Mike

I will be there in 2-3 hours to start digging. If you don't hear back by Sunday it's open and I'm running. That said, free beers and brats to anyone who's down to help with the digging.


----------



## John_in_Loveland

Guess I should have kept my mouth shut for many reasons including being flamed for just broaching a subject


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

I think if a guy could get himself a couple 4 seater side by sides and one with tacks they could make a few $$ running shuttles this time of year??? 

And John yes "your idea sucks!" *just ribing ya - hehehehe*


----------



## Mattchu

Is it illegal to drive a jeep cr 7 on 38.5 inch tires fully chained with lockers? Would be fun, but not sure if legal. A few built rigs could just run up and down the road a half dozen times so stock 4x4 rigs could get in? Seems easier than shoveling.


----------



## carvedog

Mattchu said:


> Is it illegal to drive a jeep cr 7 on 38.5 inch tires fully chained with lockers? Would be fun, but not sure if legal. A few built rigs could just run up and down the road a half dozen times so stock 4x4 rigs could get in? Seems easier than shoveling.


As long as it is not commercial or putting a plow, grader, loader or other heavy equipment on the road, I don't think it would be even in a gray area. 

This is the ride I hitched to the top in 2013 after thoroughly burying my Explorer lower down. I knew I would, I just had to see how bad. We did get the big diesel stuck about 10 or 12 times. 
A few times he was able to rock it out, but most of the time we were digging to get enough clearance. You can see in the more shaded flat spots it gets deep. This was on May 11th, 2013 with the SWE sitting at exactly 8.0 which it is today. A couple days later we made it in fine. Still had to shovel some but it wasn't bad at all. We drove all of our rigs out and left one in that the shuttle companies picked up later in the week. You don't want to count on what a shuttle company says vs reality of how you can get in and out. 

I think they are under new ownership now but the one referenced above.....I would trust even less in the past.


----------



## Mattchu

Fun times. When I lived in northern idaho, it was amazing what a chained up and light jeep could go through. They'd tow me out in my 97 Subaru legacy...now that awd Subaru was a beast for its ground clearance.


----------



## Pirate Mike

I am literally on my way up got held up. Expect to be there at 5 pm? I have a lifted Nissan 4×4 and I'm going in this evening. I have a permit for Sunday and I will be there all weekend trying my damnest to get in there. Any assistance would be fully appreciated. Free beer, brats and heaps of river karma.


----------



## lhowemt

carvedog said:


> As long as it is not commercial or putting a plow, grader, loader or other heavy equipment on the road, I don't think it would be even in a gray area.


Jerry do Shuttle companies have to be permitted or licensed or have a bond by the usfs?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## sbarker

So I orginally posted this thread to have a discussion about current conditions for Spring 2016 of the Boundary Creek Road to the Middle Salmon. There are a few dedicated groups with the will to get in there in the next couple of days. Please only post relevent info about current conditions, past experience with existing snowpack, and any other solid advice for new and veteren groups. 
In my small amount of experience in this world, I have reaped the rewards of carvedog and his crew over the past 8 years. He is the reason why the MT crew has gotten in there so successfully. We obviously will miss his efforts and that is showing allready. Any advice he wants to give is most welcome.
Please post any updates..........my Stanley connection is suppose to be doing recon as we speak so I will post as soon as I hear of anyting.
Thanks for the support on keeping this thread positive and relevant.
Everyone Stay Safe this Spring!
Barker


----------



## AlexandriaMT

On our way... shovels... beer & good times.


----------



## carvedog

lhowemt said:


> Jerry do Shuttle companies have to be permitted or licensed or have a bond by the usfs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Thanks sbarker. I try to keep it real and have respect for the river and the road which has to be used by thousands over the course of the summer and I don't want to f that up. I might end up in Stanley later today. There is a river rendezvous going on and a chance to see a couple folks I haven't seen in a while. 

Didn't know about it until I was calling around yesterday to find someone who has had eyes on the road this week.

Idaho River Rendezvous

I don't think the shuttle companies need anything other than their commercial license and insurance, as they are not doing anything other than using an open road. And everyone they work with is already paying user fees to be out on the FS. That is reckless speculation but the best I've got.

The line drawn in the sand was using self-powered vehicles to clear the road which could cause additional impacts to the road and runoff from it. They considered that heavy equipment.


----------



## Outlaw

I went up there 3 or 4 years ago, and hand dug out the top of Cape Horn Summit (3 days digging) with an ice ax and shovel so that I could get my crew in for our permit. Another crew with a permit got in one day earlier (among them a brewer from Colorado Springs) who knew one of my good friends. He died on high water in Velvet Falls. Before he passed away, he sent microbrews along for our trip. I wish like hell I had never opened up that road early!!!


----------



## lhowemt

AlexandriaMT said:


> On our way... shovels... beer & good times.


Crossing my fingers for you Alex. I hope we don't hear from you for a week!


----------



## sbarker

Quote from the Stanley boys last night:
"Road is sporty but open. One truck no trailer made it to boundary yesterday, a second was stuck at the summit but almost out. Once he busted thru he was goin to retrieve his trailer for a today launch date. Two boys were heading in to do some more digging. I biked to about 5 miles above boundary. The only snow is leading upot the first pass. Chains mandatory and shovels needs. The next few days should help"

Stay Safe out there......make good decisions......preserve the road. It's not about your group, but making it better than you found it for the next group.
Lots of reports of wood in there.
barker


----------



## bert

*Thanks for the update!*

Feeling good about our try on getting in there on the 20th-21st


----------



## ColoradoBoater

Has anyone had any luck hiring a local to take you in with a 4x4? We're a group of 2 with only kayaks. Coming from Colorado in an outback. Not sure we'd make the road, or that I would want to try.


----------



## carvedog

sbarker said:


> Quote from the Stanley boys last night:
> "Road is sporty but open. One truck no trailer made it to boundary yesterday, a second was stuck at the summit but almost out. Once he busted thru he was goin to retrieve his trailer for a today launch date. Two boys were heading in to do some more digging. I biked to about 5 miles above boundary. The only snow is leading upot the first pass. Chains mandatory and shovels needs. The next few days should help"
> 
> Stay Safe out there......make good decisions......preserve the road. It's not about your group, but making it better than you found it for the next group.
> Lots of reports of wood in there.
> barker


I guess Chris beat me to it.......Pirate Mike drove over the frozen snow early yesterday and made it in. He bivied on the summit after digging out something like 12 times on the way up. Worked but he's there. 
Lonnie and Alex were stuck pretty good when we got there but we helped get them and their trailer to Boundary and then we drove out late last night. 
Good folks, I enjoyed meeting and liked their gungho attitude. They were stoked.
We were in the mid sized Tundra with no chains. We did get stuck once on the way in. No problem leaving (the snow covered side is downhill on the way out so a bit easier).

A Subaru won't likely make it today. Raining pretty hard in the Wood River but clearing, so I imagine it is a muddy mess on the pass. Not that it wasn't yesterday but it wasn't bad.

Edit to add: There is still a lot of wood in the road. If every moves a few pieces coming and going it will make it better for all. Pirate Mike had to saw about 15 logs. I hand sawed another four or five that were tight. There are small 3-4 inch saplings still across the road in five or six places. Easy to drive over but someone should cut them out when they aren't already knackered.


----------



## bert

*Awesome!*

Thanks for posting. Are chainsaws allowed? We were thinking of bringing one, but we do have strong folding saws if they are not allowed. We'll do our best to improve the road when we get in there.


carvedog said:


> I guess Chris beat me to it.......Pirate Mike drove over the frozen snow early yesterday and made it in. He bivied on the summit after digging out something like 12 times on the way up. Worked but he's there.
> Lonnie and Alex were stuck pretty good when we got there but we helped get them and their trailer to Boundary and then we drove out late last night.
> Good folks, I enjoyed meeting and liked their gungho attitude. They were stoked.
> We were in the mid sized Tundra with no chains. We did get stuck once on the way in. No problem leaving (the snow covered side is downhill on the way out so a bit easier).
> 
> A Subaru won't likely make it today. Raining pretty hard in the Wood River so I imagine it is a muddy mess on the pass. Not that it wasn't yesterday but it wasn't bad.
> 
> Edit to add: There is still a lot of wood in the road. If every moves a few pieces coming and going it will make it better for all. Pirate Mike had to saw about 15 logs. I hand sawed another four or five that were tight. There are small 3-4 inch saplings still across the road in five or six places. Easy to drive over but someone should cut them out when they aren't already knackered.


----------



## carvedog

bert said:


> Thanks for posting. Are chainsaws allowed? We were thinking of bringing one, but we do have strong folding saws if they are not allowed. We'll do our best to improve the road when we get in there.


Chainsaws on the road are definitely allowed. It's not until you launch that the no motor thing goes into effect. Seems like there should be somebody more local to help with the trees so you don't have to drive cross country with the extra gear. 

I think the FS will do some work too now that it is open. They usually get someone in there within a couple of days.


----------



## bert

*Roger that*



carvedog said:


> Chainsaws on the road are definitely allowed. It's not until you launch that the no motor thing goes into effect. Seems like there should be somebody more local to help with the trees so you don't have to drive cross country with the extra gear.
> 
> I think the FS will do some work too now that it is open. They usually get someone in there within a couple of days.


Thanks again!


----------



## sbarker

We got chainsaws, come-a-longs, chains, tow straps........ready for war.


----------



## spider

Good to hear Lonnie and Alex made it in. Good folks.


----------



## lhowemt

spider said:


> Good to hear Lonnie and Alex made it in. Good folks.


Yay! 

Way to go Jerry! You are such a good soul, helping others in so many ways.


----------



## afraid

sbarker said:


> Quote from the Stanley boys last night:
> "Road is sporty but open. One truck no trailer made it to boundary yesterday, a second was stuck at the summit but almost out. Once he busted thru he was goin to retrieve his trailer for a today launch date. Two boys were heading in to do some more digging. I biked to about 5 miles above boundary. The only snow is leading upot the first pass. Chains mandatory and shovels needs. The next few days should help"
> 
> Stay Safe out there......make good decisions......preserve the road. It's not about your group, but making it better than you found it for the next group.
> Lots of reports of wood in there.
> barker



So many boys. Are you ever going to pick up your oars?


----------



## roundboater

Jerry
Hi. We have a May 26 launch. We have 2- 3/4 ton diesel pickups with trailers. Will we need tire chains to get to Boundry with the road in its current state? Thank you! Can't say enough to the folks working the tails off to make this happen! Brian


----------



## carvedog

spider said:


> Good to hear Lonnie and Alex made it in. Good folks.


 Yeah they are. I really liked meeting them. It sounds weird but I enjoyed the hell out of my afternoon and evening of snow shoveling. 



roundboater said:


> Jerry
> Hi. We have a May 26 launch. We have 2- 3/4 ton diesel pickups with trailers. Will we need tire chains to get to Boundry with the road in its current state? Thank you! Can't say enough to the folks working the tails off to make this happen! Brian


Pirate Mike did a lot of the heavy lifting and the rest of us finished it off. 

You will not need chains. Caveat: Unless it snows substantially between now and then. I will actually be a bit surprised if much snow at all is left on top. Once it's broken through and a little bit of dirt gets moved around it goes fast.


----------



## bert

*Good news!*

I got a call from Laura Lee at RiverShuttles, she said the road to Boundary Creek is open. According to her, it is not yet plowed, and high clearance, 4WD vehicles are still recommended. She also said the forest service should be going in and moving downed trees that are blocking the road sometime this week.

I'd like to thank everyone for posting updates on the road conditions. I also would like to thank Pirate Mike, carve dog and others who put forth the effort to be the first ones in there. I'm really looking forward to my first trip out there...


----------



## bert

*Update from the Salmon-Challis Forest site:*

"The road to Boundary Creek was shoveled open last weekend, but is in rough shape, with lots of deep, sloppy snow, plus there are several trees to avoid. Employees will head in Thursday to cut out the trees and start filling the water tanks. The launch site should be staffed by the middle of next week. The bottom ramp boards at Boundary have been retracted to protect them during high water."


----------



## ColoradoBoater

just took off yesterday. The road is fine. We made it in an SUV with about 6" of ground clearance never needing 4wd. There's about 50 yards of snow that is maybe 7" deep that has a very good track through it that is dirt by now. This was on the 17th. I'm pretty sure I could have gotten in there in a civic. The rest of the snow patches have drive arounds and the wood had been cut. 

Thanks to whoever got in there with a saw! Awesome trip and great weather up until the last morning.

I talked to the woman at river shuttles on the morning of the 17th and she also told me the road was not passable for them in a van... we hired blackadar instead and they had no issue.


----------



## carvedog

As far as I know Pirate Mike did most of the initial saw work. 

FYI: It has been raining for three days now. Snow level at 8K last night over here which is always pretty close. I don't think much if any snow can accumulate but if it drops a couple more degrees. What that does mean is some of the formerly dried out road areas may be quite muddy, potholes full of water and runoff channels forming. If you are bringing a boat on a trailer be careful there will be lots of....material....splashing back onto to your rig. 
And those cam buckles that are easily accessed on the front of your boat could be packed solid with mud. 

Just wanted you heathens to be aware. My gardening plan for the weekend is shot, I think I am going to start drinking.


----------



## AlexandriaMT

*What an adventure - big thank you!*

Thanks to carve dog & friends. It was all one hell of an adventure!


----------



## carvedog

AlexandriaMT said:


> Thanks to carve dog & friends. It was all one hell of an adventure!


Glad to hear from you. Hope the shuttle and everything worked out. 

Would love to hear more about the rest of the trip.


----------



## AlexandriaMT

*Thanks for arrangements on the shuttle!*

Shuttle service was sweet, thank you so much to carvedog. The trip was nothing short of miraculous. No big logs to worry about when we ran. Just gonna unload & we will be in touch. Rowdy!! We linked up with a great crew that just got off the selway & were turning the corner, made for an excellent crew. Cheers!


----------



## carvedog

AlexandriaMT said:


> Shuttle service was sweet, thank you so much to carvedog. The trip was nothing short of miraculous. No big logs to worry about when we ran. Just gonna unload & we will be in touch. Rowdy!! We linked up with a great crew that just got off the selway & were turning the corner, made for an excellent crew. Cheers!


Oh that's right. Josh, Ben, Jerry and maybe Ted caught up to you guys before the lower canyon. Glad you had a great trip. We'll catch up when you get a breath. Just good to hear.


----------



## afaust

Thanks for the updates and efforts to clear the road! 

Hey carve dog,
I sent you a pm about a May 30th launch. Had a few questions for you.


----------



## AlexandriaMT

*Glorious*

What a miraculous adventure!  tried to post a few pics, but no go & still working on that. Cheers all. Besafe & enjoy the river!


----------

